# Mishka, 5 months old photos!



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I love this pup so much, she's everything I was hoping for so far. She is crazy, sweet, silly and so far her temperament has been unshakeable.. she's been a rockstar in every situation I've put her in. :wub::wub: Little fatty weighed in at 42lbs today, I'm shocked... my little black bean may not be as little as I'd originally thought, lol. She shed the puppy look so fast!

Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

IMG_1439 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Ball fanatic!
Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

You are right about her shedding the puppy look fast! What a mature looking girl  Gosh seeing Mishka and the other black puppy on the forum Brick have really made me fond of solid black GSD's

Side note: where did you get her fur saver collar? Lobo's Leather collar stretched out more than we anticipated and no longer fits like it should. I was looking into possibly getting a fur saver for in the house use v.s getting another buckle collar.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Lobo dog said:


> You are so right about her shedding the puppy look fast! What a mature looking girl  Gosh seeing Mishka and the other black puppy on the forum Brick have really made me fond of solid black GSD's


Yeah I always liked them but wanted a sable really badly but Mish really fit what I was looking for in a dog. Someday I hope to finally get my sable but the solid blacks are really growing on me.. they can be quite stunning!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

In her photos she looks pretty intense! I'm glad you got what you wanted. I'll bet she's one heck of a dog.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

She really is a stunning puppy!


----------



## WestHouse1232 (Aug 22, 2015)

She is beautiful!! Our plan is to get an all black one next! Not sure when though! This is Arya at 4 months.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Lobo, I think I got it at Elitek9! It's a herm sprenger, worth every dime... they are build to last.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

From one Mishka's owner to another, she's gorgeous. Great pictures too


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous dog.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

She is a stunning girl!! Her coat is just gleaming!! You take such beautiful photos of her and I love seeing them.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Absolutely Gorgeous girl!
Love the pictures too.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you all!! That's one thing I love about the black coat, with a good diet it gleams so nicely. Thank you raw! 

And Ollie is still absolutely in love with her though poor boy will be losing his manhood soon.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

MishkasMom said:


> From one Mishka's owner to another, she's gorgeous. Great pictures too


Best name.  Will hopefully have some more photos tomorrow with Ollie included.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Poor Ollie! Oh well - it's a good tradeoff. A little snip for an awesome sister


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Stonevintage said:


> Poor Ollie! Oh well - it's a good tradeoff. A little snip for an awesome sister


LOL well I was considering getting him a vasectomy but there are no vets near me who will perform the surgery. I also considered keeping him intact but I just don't want the responsibility of managing them while Mishka's in heat. I trust myself but I don't trust my husband, lol.


----------



## Otis (Oct 16, 2015)

What a great looking dog! I wish my pup looked as lean as Mishka. My pup is around 4 months and weighs 41lbs with that chubby puppy look to him. Also your pup has way more teeth than my boy, Otis!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Beauty!


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

She looks great!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Otis said:


> What a great looking dog! I wish my pup looked as lean as Mishka. My pup is around 4 months and weighs 41lbs with that chubby puppy look to him. Also your pup has way more teeth than my boy, Otis!


She is VERY active lol! I keep her lean on purpose as well as it is much safer for their growing joints, I'm actually trying to get a little weight off her since we are dealing with a minor case of pano. Maybe a difference in lines, she is working lines but I'm not sure.. And yeah I did notice that, I haven't seen ANY teeth fall out or blood but suddenly she just has a bunch of adult teeth lol.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

A few more! Wow she has really shot up these last few weeks.

Size difference! Ollie is about 25' at the shoulder and 75lbs.
Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

IMG_1439 by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Carma clone!
Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr

And sneaking in an Ollie photo 
Mishka, 5 months by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oops realized I posted a couple that I did previously, just ignore that.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

She is on crate rest right now with a soft tissue injury but hope to get some more photos and maybe some video tomorrow of some training, she's a wickedly smart little cookie.


----------



## Jameson23 (Oct 27, 2015)

She is a beauty !!! :wub::wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> She is on crate rest right now with a soft tissue injury but hope to get some more photos and maybe some video tomorrow of some training, she's a wickedly smart little cookie.


She looks like a baby big dog now! I can't wait to see video!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

No photos from my real camera but just a couple quick photos from my iPhone after Ollie's herding lesson I thought were cute. Her stay is improving! There is a really nice park near where we herd, I usually take them for a walk after... Mishka didn't get to herd and we only did a short walk because of her injury but she is improving everyday, we hope to be cleared to start a puppy herding class next week! 

Herding was never going to be my focus with her but she shows a lot of talent there so we're giving it a go and right now I am preparing for a herding trial coming up in January with my male so my focus is on getting him ready. We also have the opportunity to try tending style herding, given the driving time and gas money may put IPO on the back burner for now. Now matter what though I'm having a lot of fun working her and whatever we do I know she will be successful! Hopefully in the next few weeks I can wrangle my husband to take some video of our heeling progress lol, he thinks dog stuff is 'boring'. Don't know what I see in him really.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

For whatever reason it will only allow me to upload one photo, weird! Anywho terrible photo of Ollie but still love the side tongue and perfect eye contact. From day one I've definitely been amazed by her eye contact as focus as a baby puppy.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

She looks great and is getting so big!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

osito23 said:


> She looks great and is getting so big!


She is! Though still a little peanut compared to Ollie and her showline puppy friend was at that age... I go back and forth between I can't believe how much you've grown to you are so tiny! I was hoping for a pocket female so we shall see.  I absolutely cannot wait to see how she matures.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

She looks like such a fun puppy. I'm glad you're enjoying her and I can't wait to see her success in whatever venue you choose


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

She is growing nicely, beautiful strong girl :wub:


----------

